# Dont shoot me down please



## Paul Hazelwood (Aug 9, 2016)

_hi everyone i normaly shoot aviation pictures as a amatuer and i am well know in the model aircraft circles but sunday i thought i would capture a diffrent kind of flyer this is my first go at close up your comments would be most welcome




 

 

 _


----------



## Paul Hazelwood (Aug 11, 2016)

thanks for all the comments NOT!!!!!! ???????


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 11, 2016)

nice captures, good colors.
I like the 2nd one best though the right wing is chopped off a bit.

#1 your DOF is a bit shallow.
#3 is great though best if flying towards you, but what are you gonna do right ?

I've tried taking pics of bees.  It's not easy, so you did good.


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 11, 2016)

As stated above these are overall decent shots with the only main thing being the direction of the subject which sometime you can't do much with.
I think if you manage to get one facing you it will be a very good shot indeed.



Paul Hazelwood said:


> thanks for all the comments NOT!!!!!! ???????


Now now. Not the way to make friends.


----------



## Braineack (Aug 11, 2016)

the 90's called...


----------

